# The NaruSaku Doujinshi Project



## Nawheetos (May 9, 2010)

From an initial idea between Frut and I after complaints that there weren't enough NaruSaku doujinshi in the world.  This project is the baby of the NaruSaku FC and is done both as a bit of communal fun, and as a way to save any one artist the chore of having to do the whole thing themselves.  The end result, something everyone will enjoy!

Any fans are welcome to join in if they feel they have something to contribute.  Even if all you want to do is ink one panel!

We will go about the project in stages:

*-Plot Development*
The writing.  We will develop the story from initial ideas into a semi-finalised script.

*-Panel Flow*
Storyboarding, determining how panel placement should go, how best to translate and expand the script into a visual telling, as well as designing ourfits etc. This will require sketching and will work closely with Line Art depending on each artist's preferences.

*-Line Art*
Initial panels are developed into finalised clean line art.  To work closely with Panel Flow as some may work with rough sketches and some will prefer to ink clear lines.  There could even be a middle stage between the two.

*-Colouring*
Choosing the palette, and colouring/shading all inked pages.

*-Text/Design*
For people who are good with PS/Editing programs. Adding logos to splash pages and fill the text into text bubbles/adding sound effects etc.  Requires less artistic skill!

*-Proofing/Editing*
The final checks for quality and mistakes.


****Current Stage****
Plot Development​
Post your own plot ideas and writing, read through what other people have posted and give your opinion or expand on it.


*********​Please PM me if you'd like to put your name down for this project.  The following people have put themselves forward to contribute to each section so far:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Plot Development*

    * Frut
    * Momo
    * Farih
    * Cozza Frenzy
    * Nawheetos
    * Crackers
    * Twilink

*Panel Flow*

    * Frut
    * Nawheetos

*Line Art*

    * Cozza Frenzy
    * ♥Nadia♥
    * Muttz269

*Colouring*

    * ♥Nadia♥
    * celious
    * Frut
    * Muttz269

*Text/Design*

    * Itsmylife
    * Crackers

*Proofreading*

    * Kitee
    * Frut
    * Nawheetos


​*
This thread is for planning, developing, and posting your work, so no spamming!  The thread is not to be used for anything else and any discussion not directly relevent should be taken elsewhere.*


----------



## Hiroshi (May 9, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> *This thread is for planning, developing, and posting your work, so no spamming!  The thread is not to be used for anything else and any discussion not directly relevent should be taken elsewhere.*


Just posting to say that I will be enforcing this and keeping an eye on the thread.

Otherwise, enjoy~


----------



## Crackers (May 9, 2010)

Posting from previous PMs: 



			
				Früt said:
			
		

> The working title is "Tell," and I'll tell you the plot.
> 
> So it's about 5 years later from the current storyline, and Naruto and  Sakura are in a "casual friendship." You know, the kind where it's clear  to everyone that you're more than friends and maybe you've kissed  but you'd die before you admitted it. (The kind of thing  I've always imagined them in.)
> 
> ...



Still have yet to hear anything from Nawheetos.

Also, seeing as how no one else has stepped up for text and design other than itsmylife, go ahead and add my name to that list, Dee.


----------



## Kusogitsune (May 9, 2010)

H-doujins or no?


----------



## Nick Soapdish (May 9, 2010)

KG tha Muthafukn said:


> H-doujins or no?



No, it won't be hentai.


----------



## Andre (May 9, 2010)

Nick Soapdish said:


> No, it won't be hentai.



Not reading it then  

But good luck on your project you guys.


----------



## Fr?t (May 9, 2010)

Cool, you got the thread up 

No hentai. If it were just me, it would be hentai, but it's not. 

Anyways, I'll try to get my stuff together by tomorrow. We've taken the first step, and now I'd like to take the next by actually deciding what we're going to do.


----------



## Momoka (May 9, 2010)

looks like it's going good so far :33

I finally found the place lol


----------



## Odoriko (May 10, 2010)

Can't wait guys, i'll be watching~ 8D


----------



## Nawheetos (May 10, 2010)

♥~Momolicious~♥ said:


> looks like it's going good so far :33
> 
> I finally found the place lol





(? '.' ?)~ said:


> Can't wait guys, i'll be watching~ 8D


Sorry to be harsh, but can we make sure posts here are constructive.  These really aren't necessary.


Crackers said:


> Still have yet to hear anything from Nawheetos.


I'm working on it D: I'm going to post up a premise based on some of the ideas from Frut's plot and what others have suggested, and I might draft a script as well. 

I'd like to see some other plot ideas as well.  Does anyone have a different premise they'd like to throw out there?

For the '5 years into the future' I'm definitely pro Naruto being hokage  possibly after Tsunade's death (that would be something Naruto would comfort Sakura over while trying not to need it himself - as she's already done for him - if you're looking for ideas along that line) 
I'm not sure I'm won over by Naruto saving Sakura and getting hurt.  It's a little generic for my taste and I'd like to do something slightly different - taking that as a starting point though!


> Also, seeing as how no one else has stepped up for text and design other than itsmylife, go ahead and add my name to that list, Dee.


Have done


----------



## Crackers (May 10, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> For the '5 years into the future' I'm definitely pro Naruto being hokage  possibly after Tsunade's death (that would be something Naruto would comfort Sakura over while trying not to need it himself - as she's already done for him - if you're looking for ideas along that line)


Mention of that; how exactly would a hokage being on the battlefield work out? 


> I'm not sure I'm won over by Naruto saving Sakura and getting hurt.  It's a little generic for my taste and I'd like to do something slightly different - taking that as a starting point though!


Yeah, I seriously lacked some creativity with that suggestion. What can I say, though, I'm a sucker for sap. 


As for Dark Naruto and Inner Sakura being able to communicate: Are we really sure that's such a desirable idea? It's true Inner Sakura is a brattier persona from Sakura, but Dark Naruto is, well, dark. He's meant to personify the hatred that's built up in Naruto over time; he's supposed to be so much more than just a bully. Verbal thrashing sounds a little less extreme than what he could do (and I also don't see a relationship unfolding between either of them, TBH, which is where I think this is going ).


----------



## Forlong (May 10, 2010)

Andre said:


> Not reading it then
> 
> But good luck on your project you guys.



Why you dirty, dirty man. 

Anyway, what kind of story will it be?  Will it be action based or just drama?

I'm quite partial to it being an action story.  Team Kakashi is put on mission that gets out of hand.  Kakashi/Yamato or whoever is in charge becomes incapacitated and Naruto and Sakura are forced to take charge and put themselves in such danger that they have to depend on each other on a whole new level.  You know, the battle couple type of deal.


----------



## Crackers (May 10, 2010)

Forlong said:


> Why you dirty, dirty man.
> 
> Anyway, what kind of story will it be?  Will it be action based or just drama?
> 
> I'm quite partial to it being an action story.  Team Kakashi is put on mission that gets out of hand.  Kakashi/Yamato or whoever is in charge becomes incapacitated and Naruto and Sakura are forced to take charge and put themselves in such danger that they have to depend on each other on a whole new level.  You know, the battle couple type of deal.


As of the moment, I think it's still undecided, but I think we're leaning more toward a suspenseful romance kind of thing, with action and drama. 

Which reminds me, about how long with this thing be? Frut mentioned she didn't envision it to be too long, but at the rate we're going, it sounds like it might be turning into an epic/multi-chapter doujinshi. If so, we might want to recruit more artists.


----------



## JERITROLL (May 10, 2010)

I'm putting an action story set 3 - 5 years in the future with Hokage Naruto as the best bet. But I'm not sure about the NaruSaku relationship status, after all, we can't exactly ignore the fact that we've seen a lot of moving forward in recent chapters. Maybe we could have it occur with them having broken up 6 - 9 months prior, that would work pretty well, I think.


----------



## Fr?t (May 10, 2010)

^ Nawhee has said, many times, not to make non-contributive posts like that 

I don't really think Naruto should be Hokage in this one. I'm thinking ANBU since they get sent on more missions. I also don't particularly like the idea of evil Naruto/Inner Sakura. That seems like an idea that an entire story could revolve around, not as a plot device for another. I'm voting no on that.


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2010)

Früt said:


> ^ Nawhee has said, many times, not to make non-contributive posts like that
> 
> I don't really think Naruto should be Hokage in this one. I'm thinking ANBU since they get sent on more missions. I also don't particularly like the idea of evil Naruto/Inner Sakura. That seems like an idea that an entire story could revolve around, not as a plot device for another. I'm voting no on that.



Anbu naruto and sakura is good idea since your right they ddi go on alot of missions but i think it would be more appropriate if they are Jonin's because they also go on alot of missions..and they get breaks were going to keep it suspenseful right? i just would like the story not to be too action type....kind of the flow in naruto right now....comedy in the middle also..


----------



## Fr?t (May 10, 2010)

But I like drawing ANBU outfits 

Maybe you're right. ANBU get a lot of action, jounin not as much, and everything's supposed to be more secret.

Jounin it is, then?


----------



## Garycolemanbobe (May 10, 2010)

I'll help on any drawing or coloring needed. I'm very artistic.


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2010)

Früt said:


> But I like drawing ANBU outfits
> 
> Maybe you're right. ANBU get a lot of action, jounin not as much, and everything's supposed to be more secret.
> 
> Jounin it is, then?



yup Jounin it is then


----------



## Crackers (May 10, 2010)

Let's hear everyone's suggestions before we start making decisions.


----------



## Momoka (May 10, 2010)

I don't mind either one of them  

We just need one (rank) that would benefit the story.


----------



## celious (May 11, 2010)

Jonin outfit would suits them better I think. Not that I don't like ANbu's because Naruto looks very sexy in it but I just ... prefer Jonin for a comedy doujin. 
Anbu is maybe a bit too serious. So I vote for Jonin as well.


----------



## Nawheetos (May 11, 2010)

Well ANBU isn't much good for a doujinshi, as technically they should be wearing masks with their uniform and no-one wants to read a doujinshi where you can't see their faces for most of the story!  Even if I love Anbu uniforms...

Bear in mind though, guys, we haven't settled the plot yet so we certainly don't need to be deciding their age and rank!  How about suggesting some different plot ideas for different scenarios?  And does no-one else have any original plot ideas at all or are we all sticking with Frut's?  I'm not saying we shouldn't, just that it would be good to go through other ideas as well.


----------



## celious (May 11, 2010)

Maybe it's good to know if it's gonna be a short or a long doujin. Maybe it'll be better to know before actually deciding for a plot or another. A simple plot can be more efficient sometimes than a very complicated one where the readers are gonna be confused. But I know that a pretty long story is way more interesting for that kind of project. It's just a tought like this but it's kinda important according to me. I dunno what you all think about it?


----------



## Garycolemanbobe (May 11, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Well ANBU isn't much good for a doujinshi, as technically they should be wearing masks with their uniform and no-one wants to read a doujinshi where you can't see their faces for most of the story!  Even if I love Anbu uniforms...
> 
> Bear in mind though, guys, we haven't settled the plot yet so we certainly don't need to be deciding their age and rank!  How about suggesting some different plot ideas for different scenarios?  And does no-one else have any original plot ideas at all or are we all sticking with Frut's?  I'm not saying we shouldn't, just that it would be good to go through other ideas as well.



Yea I know, you'd want to at least see their faces.


----------



## Nawheetos (May 11, 2010)

celious said:


> Maybe it's good to know if it's gonna be a short or a long doujin. Maybe it'll be better to know before actually deciding for a plot or another. A simple plot can be more efficient sometimes than a very complicated one where the readers are gonna be confused. But I know that a pretty long story is way more interesting for that kind of project. It's just a tought like this but it's kinda important according to me. I dunno what you all think about it?


I was thinking we'd go for a normal doujinshi length, which in my book is around 30 pages.  So it can be a full story, but not overly long.


----------



## JERITROLL (May 11, 2010)

I have a few ideas lying around, I'll scrounge them up by the weekend hopefully.

If we want to avoid Hokage Naruto, we'll have to say that 3 years is about the maximum length of time that could/should occur. A 21 year old Naruto would likely be a Hokage, and not exactly the best subject for a comedy doujin if that's what you all are shooting for (I'm actually still wondering if Naruto at 19 would.... Naw, he'd still be getting himself into trouble, lol). Personally, I usually prefer serious, but I figure I'm the only one here that's all "LET'S DO GLOOM, DOOM, AND BLOOD!!! YEAH!!!" xDDD


----------



## Fr?t (May 11, 2010)

celious said:


> Anbu is maybe a bit too serious. So I vote for Jonin as well.



Exactly the reason I prefer Jounin over ANBU for this. 



Nawheetos said:


> And does no-one else have any original plot ideas at all or are we all sticking with Frut's?  I'm not saying we shouldn't, just that it would be good to go through other ideas as well.



I think we're almost to the point where we can get started... 



celious said:


> Maybe it's good to know if it's gonna be a short or a long doujin



I was thinking a short length doujin, or at least a doujinshi you could read in one go. But things don't always go as planned, so we'll see how it turns out.

I want to avoid dragging things out though, if you guys get what I mean.


----------



## Nawheetos (May 11, 2010)

TwilightLink20xx said:


> I have a few ideas lying around, I'll scrounge them up by the weekend hopefully.
> 
> If we want to avoid Hokage Naruto, we'll have to say that 3 years is about the maximum length of time that could/should occur. A 21 year old Naruto would likely be a Hokage, and not exactly the best subject for a comedy doujin if that's what you all are shooting for (I'm actually still wondering if Naruto at 19 would.... Naw, he'd still be getting himself into trouble, lol). Personally, I usually prefer serious, but I figure I'm the only one here that's all "LET'S DO GLOOM, DOOM, AND BLOOD!!! YEAH!!!" xDDD


I think the ideas I have so far are more along your lines, actually 
Not too gloom and doom, but maybe more serious than 'comedy'.  With fluff.  Nice sweet fluff.

Also, I'm still going for hokage Naruto, but that's in my ideas 


Fr?t said:


> I think we're almost to the point where we can get started...


I know you're all eager to get started on things, but I want to leave it open a bit longer and go through other suggestions.  I'm not saying I want a different plot, but having different plots thrown into the mix can help us cement what we do and don't want and might throw out some good tidbits.


----------



## Fr?t (May 11, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> I think the ideas I have so far are more along your lines, actually
> Not too gloom and doom, but maybe more serious than 'comedy'.  With fluff.  Nice sweet fluff.



Fluff, definitely. 



> Also, I'm still going for hokage Naruto, but that's in my ideas
> I know you're all eager to get started on things, but I want to leave it open a bit longer and go through other suggestions.  I'm not saying I want a different plot, but having different plots thrown into the mix can help us cement what we do and don't want and might throw out some good tidbits.




I don't exactly want to write the whole plot out completely just yet either. I just want to make sure we know what direction we're taking. There's still lots of stuff I want you guys to fill in. And when I say "lots of stuff" I mean pretty much everything I've written.


----------



## Fr?t (May 11, 2010)

Sorry to double post;

I'm just trying to get things together, not finish them, so if you've got any objections, ideas, suggestions, or the like, fill me in.

--

I'd like to start at a current timeline; It's 3 years in the future (I think Twi suggested this, and I agreed) and Naruto and Sakura are in the middle of battle. 

(I've been reading everyones' suggestions, and I've come to a half-decision. It's up to you guys, my fellow creative staff members, to fill in the blanks, but this is what I want; Naruto is injured, Sakura is worried, and he gives her a fake smile. Then she tells him to "remember what he promised her."

After the battle is over and they're both safe, he flashbacks to what she said.

*This is actually supposed to be the central plot of the story, what we're trying to show. Like I said, this doujin is supposed to be short, sort of like a test to see how well we can work together and get things done; Mostly for fun though. I would like to make bigger stories with you guys one day :33

Back to what I was saying though, Naruto getting into the flashback is him revealing the main plot of the story, not the battle they were just in.*

Most of the writers read the PM, but just to review, in Naruto's flashback, they're going through a really harsh battle. I want Sasuke to be involved to serve for emotional complication. 

So something happens, fight scene, etc. (for the writers to fill in) and Naru/Saku get to the point where Naruto has to put on a fake smile for Sakura. She calls him out on it, and he asks her how she knows. She says "I know your tell." (What that tell is, I think I've decided on my own, but I'm sure you guys can come up with something way better.) This part's supposed to be really emotional and junk. Lots of fluff, all that good stuff 

The rest I'll leave to you guys. But I actually have some questions for _all_ of you.

1. What should the tell be?

2. Should Sasuke be involved in both parts? (Flashback and current?)

3. How old should they be?


Remember, if you've got problems, this is the thread to state them.


----------



## Tobi-chan (May 11, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> 1. What should the tell be?
> 
> 2. Should Sasuke be involved in both parts? (Flashback and current?)
> 
> 3. How old should they be?



Drive-by suggestions.

1. Well, it's something revealing his smile to be fake, right? Well, thinking back over the series, I can remember the time he was smiling despite Sakura being all over Sasuke (hospital scene) and that was pretty fake (Sharingan Kakashi AMV (Baba Yetu)) in my opinion. His tell could just be that his eyes are open -- most of Naruto's smiles are paired off with closed eyes (such a cute expression, heh) and in the noted hospital scene his eyes were open ... I don't know. I'm trying to think of something that's more tell-y, but I can't think of anything that really matches up to canon events. If you just want to go all out, I like the idea of finger twitching ... or just him being unnaturally still ...

2. Flashback, yes. He should so be fighting. He's back in Konoha, right? So for the actual story it might be awkward to have him there, but we can just show he's redeemed himself by having some mention of how he's helping take seriously injured people back to Konoha at a slower rate than our speedy heroes, or that he's joined a smaller recon team to go deeper into enemy lines ... but like I said, it might be kind of awkward to have him there, as he wouldn't be doing much.

3. I like the idea of 19 - 21. Twenty seems a good a compromise, though twenty-one would be the age I pick.

This looks to be shaping up to be a great dounjishi guys, and I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Forlong (May 11, 2010)

1: "The tell"?  I'm not sure what you're talking about.  His fake smile?

2: Depends on what side Sasuke is fighting on.  If he's on their side, he wouldn't be fretting over Naruto, he'd be out there covering them.  So he would be in the action portions as well as at the start.  If he's against them, I'd think he'd only be in the flashback and end up retreating.

3: You answered your own question.  You said this is three years in the future.  That would mean Naruto and Sakura would be 19.


----------



## Tobi-chan (May 11, 2010)

Forlong said:


> 1: "The tell"?  I'm not sure what you're talking about.  His fake smile?



I believe they meant what indicates this is a fake smile. A tell is (Googled definition, as they can explain it so much better) "a giveaway sign, especially one used in the game of poker" and "a tell in poker is a subtle but detectable change in a player's behavior or demeanor that gives clues to that player's assessment of his hand." So in this case, the game of poker is Naruto and Sakura's conversation, the hand is Naruto's smile, and the tell would be whatever indicates to Sakura that Naruto's smile is not real.


----------



## Fr?t (May 11, 2010)

Wow, thanks, Tobi-chan. 



Tobi-chan said:


> Drive-by suggestions.
> 
> 1. Well, it's something revealing his smile to be fake, right? Well, thinking back over the series, I can remember the time he was smiling despite Sakura being all over Sasuke (hospital scene) and that was pretty fake (Sharingan Kakashi AMV (Baba Yetu)) in my opinion. His tell could just be that his eyes are open -- most of Naruto's smiles are paired off with closed eyes (such a cute expression, heh) and in the noted hospital scene his eyes were open ... I don't know. I'm trying to think of something that's more tell-y, but I can't think of anything that really matches up to canon events. If you just want to go all out, I like the idea of finger twitching ... or just him being unnaturally still ...



Hm, nice suggestions. Definitely more three-dimensional than mine. I'm moving my ideas over for this.



> 2. Flashback, yes. He should so be fighting. He's back in Konoha, right? So for the actual story it might be awkward to have him there, but we can just show he's redeemed himself by having some mention of how he's helping take seriously injured people back to Konoha at a slower rate than our speedy heroes, or that he's joined a smaller recon team to go deeper into enemy lines ... but like I said, it might be kind of awkward to have him there, as he wouldn't be doing much.



Actually, I'm not so sure if he's in Konoha yet, But now that you're mentioning that... I'm getting much better ideas.

(Maybe they go to visit Sasuke, and he says/does something that upsets them a lot...?)

Either way, that's sure to lead us to higher levels of thinking, so thanks.



> 3. I like the idea of 19 - 21. Twenty seems a good a compromise, though twenty-one would be the age I pick.
> 
> This looks to be shaping up to be a great dounjishi guys, and I hope it all goes well.



That's around the age group I was thinking, too. Maybe 20? I'm thinking 20.

Thanks so much, you've been very helpful. :33





Forlong said:


> 1: "The tell"?  I'm not sure what you're talking about.  His fake smile?



Tobi pretty much exaplined it, but yes, a tell is something that gives you away. Like, let's say you're playing Poker, but every time you lie, you blink twice. 

So, what would give Naruto away every time he fake-smiled? Something subtle that Sakura could pick up on?



> 2: Depends on what side Sasuke is fighting on.  If he's on their side, he wouldn't be fretting over Naruto, he'd be out there covering them.  So he would be in the action portions as well as at the start.  If he's against them, I'd think he'd only be in the flashback and end up retreating.



I want him to sort of go against Konoha, to cause some dramatic friction. 



> 3: You answered your own question.  You said this is three years in the future.  That would mean Naruto and Sakura would be 19.



I was never really sure on how much time would have passed. I'm okay with 3years, but is that a good age for them? I wanted to get a consensus.



Tobi-chan said:


> I believe they meant what indicates this is a fake smile. A tell is (Googled definition, as they can explain it so much better) "a giveaway sign, especially one used in the game of poker" and "a tell in poker is a subtle but detectable change in a player's behavior or demeanor that gives clues to that player's assessment of his hand." So in this case, the game of poker is Naruto and Sakura's conversation, the hand is Naruto's smile, and the tell would be whatever indicates to Sakura that Naruto's smile is not real.



This. Though the context is, in this case, outside of Poker.


----------



## Tobi-chan (May 11, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> I want him to sort of go against Konoha, to cause some dramatic friction.



How about, Sasuke isn't a direct enemy, but is still not 100% with Konoha. I'm envisioning that maybe Sasuke has been excused for his actions, but is still not welcome in Konoha. So he lives somewhere else like a hermit, not friendly to really anyone but trying to get his life sorted out.

Naruto and Sakura come for visits, maybe. Like, they go to visit him, and then on the way back they're ambushed, Naruto is hurt, fake smile, continues. Naruto's mood could already be down because seeing Sasuke does this to him -- like, you could even have him distracted by thoughts of Sasuke when he's hurt, so that the injury is kind of emotional as well as physical, making him more likely to give his fake smile to Sakura over it.


----------



## Momoka (May 11, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Well ANBU isn't much good for a doujinshi, as technically they should be wearing masks with their uniform and no-one wants to read a doujinshi where you can't see their faces for most of the story!  Even if I love Anbu uniforms...
> 
> Bear in mind though, guys, we haven't settled the plot yet so we certainly don't need to be deciding their age and rank!  How about suggesting some different plot ideas for different scenarios?  And does no-one else have any original plot ideas at all or are we all sticking with Frut's?  I'm not saying we shouldn't, just that it would be good to go through other ideas as well.



Well I'm not quite sure, but I'll just throw an idea out here. 

What about Sasuke? What should we do with him? Should he be dead or still alive and with Konoha? I was thinking that maybe he could be alive and rebuild his clan outside of Konoha, but not too far from it. Maybe Sasuke could have his own village and become Naruto's ally (Naruto might be a Hokage at this moment). 




Here's my idea, but I'm just throwing it out there again like I said  




*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto and his friends are now around their early 20's or late teens. Few years after the Third Great War and just before her death, Tsunade leaves the Hokage position to Naruto. Though the elders half-heartedly oppse, Naruto still has his whole village backing him up and supporting him, therefore, letting him automatically become the Hokage of Konoha. 

Naruto does save Sasuke, however, Sasuke wants to rebuild his clan outside of Konoha. Naruto agrees, but because of the public outcry and opposition of this idea, Naruto has no choice but to have some of the ANBU force keep their eye on Sasuke's new village. Of course, Sasuke knows nothing about this idea yet. It is all done in secret without Sasuke's approval. 

While this is happening, Sakura has a flashback (oh... yey). Her memories all slip and slide from back when she was a child, to Team 7 formation, Part II, and the present. But before we get to the present, Sakura remembers one rainy afternoon where she forgot to bring her umbrella while going back home. She grumbles and sulks, but then Naruto appears with an umbrella from behind. Caught in surprise, Sakura punches him (like she used to, except it should be more hilarious? )

There is an awkward moment between them because at this point, Sakura realizes that she is truly in love with Naruto. But before Sakura could utter a word to break the ice, Naruto stops her and confesses his feelings toward her. Shocked, Sakura stares at Naruto intensely, not knowing what to do. Naruto gives her a very gentle smile, unlike his usual grin, and encourages her to speak. Sakura bites her lips, feeling happiness surmount only for 10 seconds until she thinks that she can't be with Naruto. She runs away from him in the rain, leaving Naruto in silence. Then the flashback ends here. 

Back in the present, where the sun is shining, Sakura is packing her bags and getting ready to leave Konoha. She already received permission from the elders, but not Naruto. 

Sakura already knew that she wanted to leave the village to study more about medical ninjutsu and other techniques. Even though she wanted to stay with Naruto, she also felt that she wasn't good enough to be with Naruto after all those years of 'torturing him' (oh cheesy, huh XDD) 

When she arrives at the large gate to leave the village, Naruto is there, waiting for her. He received the information from the elders, and he wants to pursuade her not to leave. But Sakura already made up her mind, and she's leaving...

In the meantime, Sasuke realizes that his village is being spied on... /


And it could continue from there, or some of these ideas can be useful for Frut's, or some of the ideas can be more built upon :33


----------



## Crackers (May 12, 2010)

Früt said:


> I don't exactly want to write the whole plot out completely just yet either. I just want to make sure we know what direction we're taking. There's still lots of stuff I want you guys to fill in. And when I say "lots of stuff" I mean pretty much everything I've written.


I'm all for not writing out the entire plot just yet, but it should be considered that you would probably need a very good idea of just what exactly your story will be about (and I'm not just referring to the smaller details) if you have in mind how long you want the doujinshi to be. 


We can aim for thirty pages, but it might be a good idea to consider making it longer if you want to add in the additional details of the Sauce, the characters' past interactions, their current predicament - which will need a while for closure - and the actual conclusion of the story itself. Then again, I have a tendency to add a lot of detail into my fanfiction when I write it, so maybe I'm just exaggerating a little bit. 


Früt said:


> 1. What should the tell be?


My idea is a bit like Tobi-chan's. It should be a small quirk in Naruto's expression in effect to the way his eyes move. Like, when he squints his eyes really tightly and he just grins, his nose will crinkle. Kind of like when you smell something you don't want to,  your nose will crinkle up and you'll plug it. That's a really bad comparison, but I figure if it's a fake smile and act of reassurance, Naruto won't actually _want_ to do it because he's lying to her. Does that make a little bit of sense? 



> 2. Should Sasuke be involved in both parts? (Flashback and current?)


If you really want to involve Sasuke in the plot, I think it _has_ to involve politics. I really like Momo's idea of Konoha sending off ANBU to keep a close watch on Sasuke because he's proven himself redeemable, but he still remains untrusted amongst the other nations. The whole revival of the clan thing isn't quite something I picture Sasuke doing, though. I also definitely do not see Sasuke falling victim so easily to being tracked by ANBU; not at his skill level. Maybe the tracker can be ANBU disguised as a traveling companion to Sasuke; Naruto somehow managed to convince him to take one along. Sasuke eventually becomes suspicious, learns about Konoha's intentions to keep a record of his conditions (mental and otherwise), and becomes outraged? Not quite sure what could happen from there, though. 


> 3. How old should they be?


Early twenties sounds about right. 

As for Naruto being Hokage, I'm not quite so sure if it would make sense that he would be on a mission when he should be looking after the village, especially if it isn't during a time of war. 

Personally, I was kind of thinking of a Western-based AU, but that would be a little bit strange.


----------



## Forlong (May 12, 2010)

If Sasuke is fighting against them, he should only be in the flashback.  He'd realize in the fight that he can't beat the two of them together, so he wounds Naruto to distract Sakura and get away.  I'm saying this because 20 pages wouldn't be enough to do Sasuke's redemption justice.  Besides, this fanfic is supposed to focus on NaruSaku.


----------



## Crackers (May 12, 2010)

I don't quite understand what you mean by that; the doujinshi can simultaneously involve Sasuke while revolving around and emphasizing Naruto's and Sakura's relationship.


----------



## Andre (May 12, 2010)

Forlong said:


> Why you dirty, dirty man.



Hey, I'm a perfectly healthy male with needs 

And are you guys still open for ideas on a plot? 

This suddenly came to me while I was in class. Nice and simple.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Kage Bunshin wasn't the only jutsu Naruto learned from the forbidden scroll. After practicing the secret Soul Switch Jutsu, a technique that allows two people to switch bodies, (kind of like an advanced version of the Yamanaka's jutsu) Naruto chooses Sasuke as his first target, but naturally, everything goes horribly wrong...

The technique, if used correctly, can be used to switch souls at any time. However, Naruto, in all his untalented glory, manages to screw up the technique and Naruto and Sasuke are now stuck in each other bodies for one week according to Sarutobi. Lol.

Narusuke uses the opportunity to become closer with Sakura, much to the disgust of Sasuruto. Sakura doesn't know what happened between the two. She notices Sasuke's change of attitude towards her, and likes it! (Even though it's Naruto). See where I'm going here? Oh, and this happens at the very beginning of the manga where Naruto henges into Sasuke, but instead of a plain henge, uses a jutsu to do it. Like it? y/n? Opinions? Thoughts? Rep?


----------



## Nawheetos (May 12, 2010)

Interesting, except 10Rankai has already done a SN doujinshi about Sasuke and Naruto switching bodies 

Honestly I think I'd prefer them older, because when they're young I'm not really interested in seeing romance between them.  I mean 12 year olds don't really have much romantic tension :3

More ideas are good though!


----------



## Andre (May 12, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Interesting, except 10Rankai has already done a SN doujinshi about Sasuke and Naruto switching bodies
> 
> Honestly I think I'd prefer them older, because when they're young I'm not really interested in seeing romance between them.  I mean 12 year olds don't really have much romantic tension :3
> 
> More ideas are good though!



I see  

Well, I was thinking more along the lines of a comedy with not so serious romance,and a hilarious open ending. Something easy and fun to make for a thirty page doujin, but it looks like you guys want to write an epic or something.


----------



## Nawheetos (May 12, 2010)

I don't want an epic.  Some of these ideas are a bit too long and complicated.  But I really need to sit down and write out some of my own ideas, for a start...
Maybe it's being female but I want more grown-up fluff in this doujinshi


----------



## Forlong (May 12, 2010)

Crackers said:


> I don't quite understand what you mean by that; the doujinshi can simultaneously involve Sasuke while revolving around and emphasizing Naruto's and Sakura's relationship.



I'm not saying that at all.  The doujinshi will only be 20 pages long.  It would be a daunting task to fit in just Sasuke's redemption alone with that limited space.  But it's a NaruSaku doujinshi, so focus should be on them more.  Also, since this is a semi-experiment, I'd say taking on something as challenging as Sasuke's redemption would not be the best idea for a first project.  I'm perfectly fine with Sasuke being in it, but not him being redeemed in it by the power of friendship or something like that.


----------



## Tobi-chan (May 12, 2010)

Forlong said:


> I'm not saying that at all.  The doujinshi will only be 20 pages long.  It would be a daunting task to fit in just Sasuke's redemption alone with that limited space.  But it's a NaruSaku doujinshi, so focus should be on them more.  Also, since this is a semi-experiment, I'd say taking on something as challenging as Sasuke's redemption would not be the best idea for a first project.  I'm perfectly fine with Sasuke being in it, but not him being redeemed in it by the power of friendship or something like that.



That's why I say the group should set it post-redemption, but not with Sasuke necessarily in Konoha. That way they have an excuse to be outside of village limits (if Sasuke appears in a flashback) but we don't need to go into _how_ the redemption happened; we can just have a throwaway lines like, "it's weird ... he's back, but not with us ..." "just be glad he isn't causing havoc anymore, and lets us visit."

And then Sasuke promptly fades from the doujinshi.


----------



## Momoka (May 12, 2010)

So did everyone just decided to ignore my idea? 



> Here's my idea, but I'm just throwing it out there again like I said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crackers (May 12, 2010)

I made reference to one of your ideas in one of my earlier posts, Momo...


----------



## Momoka (May 12, 2010)

At least Crackers didn't! 

Nah, just kidding  

-this stomach flu is really getting to me -

Well, from your idea Crackers, I do agree. I mean, I was stumped at the whole ANBU spying on Sasuke thing (since Sasuke's pretty keen), but I just went with it.

Hm, looks like ideas are slowly getting here and there


----------



## Garycolemanbobe (May 12, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Honestly I think I'd prefer them older, because when they're young I'm not really interested in seeing romance between them.  I mean 12 year olds don't really have much romantic tension :3



I guess so, but they seem mature enough in part 2. :/


----------



## Tobi-chan (May 12, 2010)

Garycolemanbobe said:


> I guess so, but they seem mature enough in part 2. :/



I hold strong on the idea that, while it could happen in a blue moon that someone meets their life partner at fifteen, in general the best support base for a long-time relationship is having had years of experience and maturity before entering it. We want Naruto and Sakura to be together forever; hooking up at fifteen could lead to hypothetical future problems, as they age and change. Twenty (especially in a ninja world where dying young is a strong possibility) seems like the age where they'd really have settled into who they are, guaranteeing a longer relationship.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Garycolemanbobe (May 12, 2010)

Tobi-chan said:


> I hold strong on the idea that, while it could happen in a blue moon that someone meets their life partner at fifteen, in general the best support base for a long-time relationship is having had years of experience and maturity before entering it. We want Naruto and Sakura to be together forever; hooking up at fifteen could lead to hypothetical future problems, as they age and change. Twenty (especially in a ninja world where dying young is a strong possibility) seems like the age where they'd really have settled into who they are, guaranteeing a longer relationship.
> 
> But that's just my opinion.



I see your opinion too, maybe it just really "starts", if you will, in a better relationship at 15/16. Although I also like the idea of flashbacks, so even if they couldn't be together in part 1 or part 2, at least we get a firm background from there.


----------



## Tobi-chan (May 12, 2010)

Garycolemanbobe said:


> I see your opinion too, maybe it just really "starts", if you will, in a better relationship at 15/16. Although I also like the idea of flashbacks, so even if they couldn't be together in part 1 or part 2, at least we get a firm background from there.



I could get behind them having tried dating when the were fifteen, breaking it off when Sasuke redeemed himself, and then getting back together in the doujinshi years later.

And even if they hadn't dated, they were team-mates/friends, I'd say that's a very strong base.


----------



## celious (May 13, 2010)

It's just a thought but what do you think about it : 

Naruto and Sakura are training together in order to bring Sasuke back. But this time they'll do it together because Naruto realized he couldn't do it all alone and Sakura as well. So they can be practicing some jutsus together. 
With that kind of plot a flashback with Sasuke can easily appear.
Naruto don't want Sakura to risk her life because he was the one who made the promise to her, etc... and is in secret he's planning to protect Sakura at all costs and even to fight against Sasuke all alone again. This can be the point where his fake smiles come from. And with this we can easliy focus on their relationship without Sasuke (well not really since he's here in their minds and in the possible flashback) and the politic stuff ... 
Maybe we can keep this story in a 20-30 pages doujin, what do you think ? 
And if everything works great between us then why not make a sequel which will be longer ? 
It's just a little story I imagined while doing my homework yesterday  My mind wander easily when it's not interesting


----------



## Momoka (May 26, 2010)

^ Hm not bad there 

Um, hello? Has this project been abandoned altogether?


----------



## celious (May 27, 2010)

♥~Momolicious~♥ said:


> ^ Hm not bad there
> 
> Um, hello? Has this project been abandoned altogether?



I dunno ... seems everybody is gone


----------



## Fr?t (May 28, 2010)

I will not let this die! 

I know Nick's got a contest up now, so some of you putting this aside is understandable, but we're so close


----------



## celious (May 29, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> I will not let this die!
> 
> I know Nick's got a contest up now, so some of you putting this aside is understandable, but we're so close



I don't want to let this project die either  It's started so great and many ideas were awesome. 
And I'm pretty sure the others will come back as well. Even if I want to take part of the contest, as soon as my exams will be over in 2 or 3 weeks, I'll have plenty of time to do both


----------



## Nawheetos (May 30, 2010)

Hey kids, this project is far from dead, it just doesn't need to move that fast, and I've been holidaying so lemme catch up :33  A lot of people are finishing exams right about now, so give them a chance to get over those


----------



## zanvaktu16 (Jun 14, 2010)

Two Thumbs up!!!


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 14, 2010)

So, are we about ready to begin?


----------



## Nawheetos (Jun 14, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> So, are we about ready to begin?


What do you mean?  We've already begun deciding on the story...


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 14, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> What do you mean?  We've already begun deciding on the story...



I meant with laying out the panel and drawing and all that. What exactly are we waiting for? I'm excited to begin.


----------



## Nawheetos (Jun 14, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> I meant with laying out the panel and drawing and all that. What exactly are we waiting for? I'm excited to begin.


I didn't think we'd decided on the full story yet, and we definitely don't have anything approaching a script.  We need to agree on that before people go off and start drawing their own thing!


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 14, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> I didn't think we'd decided on the full story yet, and we definitely don't have anything approaching a script.  We need to agree on that before people go off and start drawing their own thing!



We need to come to a consensus amongst the writers. What all have we decided on so far?


----------



## BigRed (Jun 15, 2010)

Im watchin


----------



## Nawheetos (Jul 24, 2010)

I hope everyone's been busy with the contest and end of school  didn't realise it'd been so long since anyone posted 
I'm thinking we should definitely try a short piece first.  Something simple and cute and not very long.  This way we can work out what we're doing and not try anything too strenuous or convoluted plot-wise.  Then when we've got the hang of it a bit, maybe we'll want to try something longer.  First lets come up with something very simple and not too deep and involved   How does everyone feel about that?


----------



## Fr?t (Jul 24, 2010)

So, how short do you mean? Because I love doing little two-pagers, if you get what I mean. We should maybe pick a little theme and work on that to wake everyone up.


----------



## jux (Jul 24, 2010)

YOU BETTER LINK THIS TO ME WHEN YOURE DONE


----------



## Muttz269 (Jul 26, 2010)

I've always thought one word prompts were good for inspiring short, fun, fanworks.  Sometimes the more random the better.  We could try something like that.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2010)

I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Crackers (Aug 10, 2010)

Whatever we do, I want there to be chopsticks included.


----------



## JERITROLL (Aug 11, 2010)

*steps in*

Wow, it's been a while... Well, I've got a heck of a lot more time now, so I can be of some help once we get the ideas going again.


----------



## Momoka (Aug 11, 2010)

Why don't we set some limits up then? Like how many pages, words, panels, etc?


----------



## GoodBandits (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh hai there.  Could I help out with the writing and scripting, or am I too late?


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't think that you're too late with anything because it seems to have stalled out. Maybe you can give it a jump start.


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm still up to it, it's just that people just let it... die.


----------



## Dejablue (Jan 18, 2011)

My my a group Doujin project. sounds sexy.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 18, 2011)

Does this doujinshi have to be completely original plot-wise? Or can we suggest a NaruSaku fanfic that has a good story that we could ask to be illustrated? 

I don't know if this fanfic is very well-known, but its a rather good one.



Summary: Basically, Naruto and co are all adults now. Naruto is the Hokage and Sakura and Sasuke are married. However, Sasuke wants to have children and Sakura can't conceive. So he asks Naruto to seduce his wife and thus allow him to divorce her and remarry guilt-free. Naruto decides to go along with it.

It has good humor and drama as well as good romantic tension. Any thoughts on it?


----------



## GoodBandits (Jan 18, 2011)

That would take up alot of panels, dude. But it _is_ an interesting story.


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 18, 2011)

Dejablue said:


> My my a group Doujin project. sounds sexy.







hcheng02 said:


> Does this doujinshi have to be completely original plot-wise? Or can we suggest a NaruSaku fanfic that has a good story that we could ask to be illustrated?
> 
> I don't know if this fanfic is very well-known, but its a rather good one.
> 
> ...



Um, well. That is a rather long story and we did want to start with something simple to see if we could all actually work together and make something happen. As you can see, most everyone went MIA... 

Although I do like the idea of working off of a fanfiction. We wouldn't have to come up with a plot, the script is already written out, and it could be really simple. So thanks for that idea. I actually really like it.


----------



## GoodBandits (Jan 18, 2011)

Hm, Frut your up for this fanfiction idea, right? 

I think I'll go out and dig into my favourites archive to find a Naruto fanfiction that's good but not too lengthly to work off on - how's that sound?

Only question is, would you like it to be ninjaverse or AU? 

Anyone else has any suggestions while I work on it?


----------



## GoodBandits (Jan 18, 2011)

I _can_ work on it, right?


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 18, 2011)

Pakapaws and Mano said:


> I _can_ work on it, right?



No.

















Yes!  Anyone who's a NaruSaku fan can help. Hell, even a non-NaruSaku fan, if they want.



Pakapaws and Mano said:


> Hm, Frut your up for this fanfiction idea, right?
> 
> I think I'll go out and dig into my favourites archive to find a Naruto fanfiction that's good but not too lengthly to work off on - how's that sound?
> 
> ...



Yeah, it seems like it's only you and I who are working on this right now... But I really do like the fanfiction idea. And I'm up for whatever, as long as it's short, sweet, and to the point. Like maybe a drabble. AU is fine, I guess, but I'd really like to get everyone elses' input...


----------



## GoodBandits (Jan 18, 2011)

Alright, guys, you heard the woman - _Input_, GIVE US SOME INPUT!!!


----------



## Tomokou (Jan 18, 2011)

If your planning to actually make a doujinshi/short comic, I'm willing to help with the colouring/panel deciding (_and maybe some lining, but I won't be able to that untill March because I'm working on something myself_)~

_*cough*
As long as it focuses on NaruSaku and not on bashing Hinata._​


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 18, 2011)

Tomokou said:


> If your planning to actually make a doujinshi/short comic, I'm willing to help with the colouring/panel deciding (_and maybe some lining, but I won't be able to that untill March because I'm working on something myself_)~
> 
> _*cough*
> As long as it focuses on NaruSaku and not on bashing Hinata._​



Tomo, how wonderful of you! 

We'd love any sort of help you could give us.

Of course not. I don't like NS bashing Hinata anyways. :c hurts me heart​


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 18, 2011)

Früt said:


> Yeah, it seems like it's only you and I who are working on this right now... But I really do like the fanfiction idea. And I'm up for whatever, as long as it's short, sweet, and to the point. Like maybe a drabble. AU is fine, I guess, but I'd really like to get everyone elses' input...



 has three other humorous NaruSaku one-shots, all of which are much shorter than  I'm not sure what the word count to panels ratio is so they may still be too long, but  seems like it'd be a good candidate.


----------



## GoodBandits (Jan 18, 2011)

I liked 'Breaking Up Isn't hard to do' it's actualy a fav of mine.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 19, 2011)

Pakapaws and Mano said:


> I liked 'Breaking Up Isn't hard to do' it's actualy a fav of mine.



Just read it right now. It is pretty good. I would like to see it illustrated.


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 19, 2011)

I did like that one...


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 19, 2011)

Are you guys done with the plot already? I'm asking because I really want to help but since I only have basic photoshop skills, the only area I can help with is plot development (like suggestions, critiques, etc., not so much of the big stuff). If you're done though, it's okay. I'll just try to support you in any way I can.


----------



## GoodBandits (Jan 19, 2011)

So 'Breaking up isn't hard to do' - I like it, three other people (correct me if I'm wrong) like it, what about everyone else?

Come on, let's get this show on the road!!! Hurrry up with the input already.


----------



## JERITROLL (Jan 19, 2011)

Man I'm behind in what's been going on with this project. So, you're going down the adaptation road? Make sure you get permission from the authors first before you even start doing anything, common courtesy and all.


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 19, 2011)

Benzaiten said:


> Are you guys done with the plot already? I'm asking because I really want to help but since I only have basic photoshop skills, the only area I can help with is plot development (like suggestions, critiques, etc., not so much of the big stuff). If you're done though, it's okay. I'll just try to support you in any way I can.



Hm.  We could always use more suggestions, even though we're basing it off of a fic. Who knows? We may want to make a few changes to it here and there, like adding stuff, and if you've got good ideas to add, that's even better! 



Pakapaws and Mano said:


> So 'Breaking up isn't hard to do' - I like it, three other people (correct me if I'm wrong) like it, what about everyone else?
> 
> Come on, let's get this show on the road!!! Hurrry up with the input already.



Well, there haven't been any objections. And I know a few more people I could get on our boat if we decide to go along with this.



TwilightLink20xx said:


> Man I'm behind in what's been going on with this project. So, you're going down the adaptation road? Make sure you get permission from the authors first before you even start doing anything, common courtesy and all.



That's true too...  I guess once we've reached a consensus I'll go ahead and ask the writer. We're not even really at that point yet...


----------



## GoodBandits (Jan 19, 2011)

The author is kind of inactive, getting a hold of him will be an epic pain.


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 19, 2011)

That's another problem.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 19, 2011)

He shows up at H&E every now and then and he has a LJ account so one of those might work. If you do decide to use one of his fanfics, I can try buzzing him.


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 19, 2011)

Nick, that would be great. 

So, no objections...? 'Cause I'm all for it.


----------



## GoodBandits (Jan 19, 2011)

Here here.


----------



## Tomokou (Jan 19, 2011)

I think the "Breaking up" fic has a lot of potential C: It's a great story, has humor and most improtantly it's visualizable ^-^



Fr?t said:


> Tomo, how wonderful of you!
> We'd love any sort of help you could give us.
> 
> Of course not. I don't like NS bashing Hinata anyways. :c hurts me heart​



Then I'm all in c:


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, great, you guys.  After months and months, we've finally come to a decision.

Okay. So I'm on board for art. What does everyone else want to do?


----------



## GoodBandits (Jan 19, 2011)

Dialogue?


----------



## Tomokou (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm in for colouring and line-arting c: (_and maybe some art later, but right now I'm simply too busy :<_)


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 19, 2011)

Pakapaws and Mano said:


> Dialogue?



We're basing it off a fanfiction, so... Unless you mean modifying it a little?



Tomokou said:


> I'm in for colouring and line-arting c: (_and maybe some art later, but right now I'm simply too busy :<_)



That's awesome, we totally need lineart done 

So, if that's the case, pooka would set up the dialogue and all that (panel flow,) I would sketch it, and tomo would line-art it?


----------



## Sunako (Jan 19, 2011)

Finally some NaruSaku from you guys  *waits for the result*


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 20, 2011)

Fr?t said:


> Hm.  We could always use more suggestions, even though we're basing it off of a fic. Who knows? We may want to make a few changes to it here and there, like adding stuff, and if you've got good ideas to add, that's even better!



Yaaay then if you need anything like suggestions/critique/comments just let me know and I'll be there.  Good luck everyone. I'm glad you've finally reached a consensus.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 20, 2011)

DocDestructo just said that it's ok as long as the original story is credited. 

He wishes you good luck and would like a link when it's done.


----------



## GoodBandits (Jan 20, 2011)

AWESOME!! :WOW


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nick Soapdish said:


> has three other humorous NaruSaku one-shots, all of which are much shorter than  I'm not sure what the word count to panels ratio is so they may still be too long, but  seems like it'd be a good candidate.





Nick Soapdish said:


> *DocDestructo *just said that it's ok as long as the original story is credited.
> 
> He wishes you good luck and would like a link when it's done.



Are these two the same people?


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay then. Adaptation. Pookapants, it's your turn to write out the first few pages, just a little outline.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 22, 2011)

hcheng02 said:


> Are these two the same people?



Yes, that was his old name at FF.net and current name at two other sites.



For those of you going into NS fan club withdrawal now that it's been over a week since it was temporarily deleted, don't forget about . And on a completely unrelated note, we're  over there. (It seemed easier to just host it there and they were already thinking about having one.) It's for Valentine's Day and White Day. Click on the earlier link for details.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not so sure about "Breaking Up..."  Don't get me wrong, I liked the story but the fact Sasuke is getting rid of Sakura because she can't have kids...

How about Girls are Weird by Useful76?


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> *I'm not so sure about "Breaking Up..."  Don't get me wrong, I liked the story but the fact Sasuke is getting rid of Sakura because she can't have kids...*
> 
> How about Girls are Weird by Useful76?



No, the story you are referring to is "Seduce My Wife." Its written by the same author but the stories have no relation to each other.


----------



## HolyDemon (Jan 24, 2011)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> I'm not so sure about "Breaking Up..."  Don't get me wrong, I liked the story but the fact Sasuke is getting rid of Sakura because she can't have kids...
> 
> How about Girls are Weird by Useful76?



"Girls are weird" is too AU-ish, and Sakura was outright OOC in that one. Anyway, if you guys are going with Garthoc, I think "A scandalous proposal" is perfect, since it refers to a vague creature where NaruSaku somehow got together for an extensive period, it will never get old. Plus its humor works without having to really twist Naruto nor Sakura too much, as their interactions are already like that. 

"Breaking up isn't hard to do" is confusing, and the romance ending in the end seems off and silly. 

What you referred to is "Seduce my wife". Frankly I refused to read that one the moment I read those words: Sasuke, wife, sterile, and clan revival. I just can't bear to see Sakura sinking that low, to the point she can tolerate Sasuke seeing her a little more than baby machine.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh...my bad.

In that case, I vote for 'Breaking up...'


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 4, 2011)

HolyDemon said:


> "Girls are weird" is too AU-ish, and Sakura was outright OOC in that one. Anyway, if you guys are going with Garthoc, I think "A scandalous proposal" is perfect, since it refers to a vague creature where NaruSaku somehow got together for an extensive period, it will never get old. Plus its humor works without having to really twist Naruto nor Sakura too much, as their interactions are already like that.
> 
> "Breaking up isn't hard to do" is confusing, and the romance ending in the end seems off and silly.
> 
> What you referred to is "Seduce my wife". Frankly I refused to read that one the moment I read those words: Sasuke, wife, sterile, and clan revival. I just can't bear to see Sakura sinking that low, to the point she can tolerate Sasuke seeing her a little more than baby machine.



What's so confusing about "Breaking Up Isn't Hard to Do?" And what was off and silly about its ending?

And how far has this project gotten?


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 4, 2011)

HolyDemon said:


> "Breaking up isn't hard to do" is confusing, and the romance ending in the end seems off and silly.
> 
> What you referred to is "Seduce my wife". Frankly I refused to read that one the moment I read those words: Sasuke, wife, sterile, and clan revival. I just can't bear to see Sakura sinking that low, to the point she can tolerate Sasuke seeing her a little more than baby machine.



I agree. The ending of "Breaking up isn't hard to do" is, dare I say, an asspull to some extent. The humor in that fic is undeniable but Sakura's sudden attraction or love confession seems a little off. It doesn't make much sense considering she's been complaining about Naruto's pranks for how long. I didn't see any hint of Sakura's growing interest in Naruto and even when it was shown, it didn't seem that well-presented or well-executed.

I read 'Seduce my wife' and it didn't really make sense to me either, even though I liked some parts. Sasuke was made more of an ass than he already was and Sakura was just....pitiful. IDK, it's just too out of character for me and it's too long.


----------



## Fr?t (Feb 4, 2011)

We can change the ending around just a little bit if we need to. We can play anime staff and change the plot around a little, add things/take things out.


----------



## HolyDemon (Feb 4, 2011)

hcheng02 said:


> What'sn so confusing about "Breaking Up Isn't Hard to Do?" And what was off and silly about its ending?
> 
> And how far has this project gotten?



Pretty much what Benzaiten has said. In that ending, Sakura didn't exactly go out with Naruto out of love, but rather out of the need to prank him back. To some extent, it's even more shallow and baseless than a crush. It's as if she wasn't taking Naruto serious, and neither was he himself, like two kindergarten classmates playing husband and wife


----------



## GoodBandits (Feb 4, 2011)

Dudes, I can't write the outline now - because firstly, I have no idea how to write an outline in general, and secondly because school is kicking my ass.

I have failed you.


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 13, 2011)

Pakapaws and Mano said:


> Dudes, I can't write the outline now - because firstly, I have no idea how to write an outline in general, and secondly because school is kicking my ass.
> *
> I have failed you.*



Yes, yes you have. 

Are you the only one writing this though?


----------



## Radical Edward (Feb 14, 2011)

I didn't think hentai was allowed on these forums.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Feb 15, 2011)

Radical Edward said:


> I didn't think hentai was allowed on these forums.



It's not. What are you talking about?


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 15, 2011)

I shall get back to this shortly 
So glad to be back.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2011)

Radical Edward said:


> I didn't think hentai was allowed on these forums.



Bathhouse, bb.


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 19, 2011)

OK people, let's get this up and running.
I think we should start off with a short piece of 3-5 pages to see how we go, something light and uncomplicated so no backstory etc needed, before we go for something longer with action and suspense and whatnot 
We could go for something like -
-Sakura surprised Naruto after all this time by asking _him _out on a date, and the ensuring awkwardness, mishaps and trying to get things right
-Situation leading up to a first kiss
-Sakura ends up at Naruto's (after eg. a hard mission, being caught in the rain, power cut or something) and Naruto attempts to cook her supper (or, hell, other way round, at Sakura's, Sakura fails and Naruto reveals himself as actually pretty good at cooking )
-They are stuck at an outpost waiting to meet up with a team but arrived early and weather is horrible so they have to spend time alone together inside, ending up passing time in different ways
-Naruto is being secretive and Sakura misinterprets the situation as eg. him dating someone else, but it turns out he was just getting a surprise for her (hey it's her birthday in a month!)

Comments?  Suggestions?  Ideas?


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nawheetos said:


> OK people, let's get this up and running.
> I think we should start off with a short piece of 3-5 pages to see how we go, something light and uncomplicated so no backstory etc needed, before we go for something longer with action and suspense and whatnot
> We could go for something like -
> -Sakura surprised Naruto after all this time by asking _him _out on a date, and the ensuring awkwardness, mishaps and trying to get things right
> ...



I thought it was agreed that we would base it off a fanfiction story, specifically "Breaking Up Isn't Hard to Do" ?


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Feb 21, 2011)

Nawheetos said:


> OK people, let's get this up and running.
> I think we should start off with a short piece of 3-5 pages to see how we go, something light and uncomplicated so no backstory etc needed, before we go for something longer with action and suspense and whatnot
> We could go for something like -
> 
> ...



Just my opinion as a future reader, but I'd rather avoid the stereotype of Sakura sucking at cooking. I know that it's been in filler anime and has been popular in other fanfics, but it's unnecessary IMO.



hcheng02 said:


> I thought it was agreed that we would base it off a fanfiction story, specifically "Breaking Up Isn't Hard to Do" ?



I'm guessing that she's bringing these up as a starter since that fanfic is going to be longer than 5 pages.


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 22, 2011)

hcheng02 said:


> I thought it was agreed that we would base it off a fanfiction story, specifically "Breaking Up Isn't Hard to Do" ?


wo points - 1, no-one seemed to actually be agreeing about it , and 2, I thought maybe we should start with something shorter and it would be longer than 3-5 pages.  I'm not saying anything about not doing it after we've had a practise run, we're not limited to just one thing 


Nick Soapdish said:


> Just my opinion as a future reader, but I'd rather avoid the stereotype of Sakura sucking at cooking. I know that it's been in filler anime and has been popular in other fanfics, but it's unnecessary IMO.


 that's fine, I was just brainstorming, I'm not particularly into the idea either 


> I'm guessing that she's bringing these up as a starter since that fanfic is going to be longer than 5 pages.


What he said :33


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nawheetos said:


> wo points - 1, no-one seemed to actually be agreeing about it , and 2, I thought maybe we should start with something shorter and it would be longer than 3-5 pages.  I'm not saying anything about not doing it after we've had a practise run, we're not limited to just one thing
> that's fine, I was just brainstorming, I'm not particularly into the idea either
> What he said :33



Well if that's the case then here's a NaruSaku fhort that might serve as good inspiration.


----------



## CandleGuy (Mar 16, 2011)

I have an idea for something cute. But I thought it would be more interesting to see everyone else work their magic into it. Anyway my premise for the story can essentially be summed up in this question

"Is this a date?"

Maybe someone (assuming it sounds interesting to anyone) can expand on the situation from there


----------



## Crackers (Mar 16, 2011)

Nawheetos said:


> OK people, let's get this up and running.
> I think we should start off with a short piece of 3-5 pages to see how we go, something light and uncomplicated so no backstory etc needed, before we go for something longer with action and suspense and whatnot
> We could go for something like -
> -Sakura surprised Naruto after all this time by asking _him _out on a date, and the ensuring awkwardness, mishaps and trying to get things right
> ...


Was going to suggest a short where no dialogue is spoken between characters. (God wtf I can't spell this evening must be my body shutting downnnnn ffff---)


Really like the bolded idea. Leaves a lot of room for possibilities and can be resolved quickly. Maybe their way of passing time is a lame game of slaps or rock, paper, scissors. Naruto gets angry because he simply can't win () and Sakura takes pity and lets him, or something. Who knows.


----------



## JERITROLL (Mar 16, 2011)

I like what Crack is proposing for a first doujin, just to see how the visual styles come together. After we see how the artists work together, we'll start challenging them w/ working with dialog baloons and dynamic action. Once we get those elements together, we can then get to work on stories that are closer to the spirit of the source material and build more complex action stories.

Obviously I'm of no real help except visual critique if we choose to go down the full visuals for the first go around, as I'm not that great of an artist IMO. I could try helping with rough panel layouts, however. Though I'm gonna be busy for the next two weeks (gosh, I just realized, we've been trying to get this off the ground for almost a year now and haven't even gotten anything concrete down! xP), after that I'll have far more time that can be spent on this.


----------



## Nawheetos (Mar 16, 2011)

Your idea of having no dialogue is definitely interesting.  It's not necessarily easier to do a story that way, but it's fun :33  We could stick to a small amount of description and bare minimum dialogue 

That scenario certainly has some possibilities - could be several games/amusing scenes of passing time.  I imagine Naruto would be less good at waiting than Sakura, and his fidgetting might end up annoying her 
Those close little moments could also progress towards something a little cute 
There's also the rain outside for possible wet look scenes  and of course cosying up indoors...
Or they could play strip poker /coughs not a hentai, not a hentai

@Twi - don't worry, just join in with what/whenever you can


----------



## HolyDemon (Mar 16, 2011)

Nawheetos said:


> There's also the rain outside for possible wet look scenes  and of course cosying up indoors...
> Or they could play strip poker /coughs not a hentai, not a hentai



A mental image of Sakura wearing boy shorts and sports bra and Naruto wearing thongs comes to mind...


----------



## G (Mar 16, 2011)

Nick Soapdish said:


> It's not. What are you talking about?


He thought that doujinshi means hentai manga. 
Hentai doujinshi and doujinshi are two different things.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 16, 2011)

Nawheetos said:


> Your idea of having no dialogue is definitely interesting.  It's not necessarily easier to do a story that way, but it's fun :33  We could stick to a small amount of description and bare minimum dialogue


Was thinking if we did go with the 5-page short it would be a good idea to, as Twi said, see how well the authors mesh together. That, and I also think it's pretty neat to go through a doujinshi where nothing is said, but everything is explained through the artwork. Also gives the artists a good chance to just kind of "go with the flow" of each other. They can just receive a basic outline of a plot, and they can work off of each other to make it come together, you know? 

We have some really good artists, so I'm not worried about it seeming muddled or anything like that. 



> That scenario certainly has some possibilities - could be several games/amusing scenes of passing time.  I imagine Naruto would be less good at waiting than Sakura, and his fidgetting might end up annoying her
> Those close little moments could also progress towards something a little cute
> There's also the rain outside for possible wet look scenes  and of course cosying up indoors...
> Or they could play strip poker /coughs not a hentai, not a hentai


strip poker wha 

Yeah, I think it has the most potential to be something interesting and cute. Naruto fidgets a little, Sakura doesn't mind, but then he looks around and keeps fidgeting because he's anxious to go on his mission and packs and unpacks his things and then she snatches his back away or something. 

It could either already be raining, or it starts to rain on them and their forced to go find cover and then real cuteness starts.


----------



## G (Mar 16, 2011)

Nawheetos said:


> Or they could play strip poker /coughs not a hentai, not a hentai



??????????????????


----------



## Crackers (Mar 16, 2011)

It was a joke. Everyone knows what strip poker leads to. 

Here's an idea: If you don't have anything to contribute to the plans and the discussion of this project, don't post here.  

Would really love to hear other thoughts regarding the short 5-page doujinshi suggestion that Nawheetos made, as well as any plot suggestions for it. Which reminds me, do we have a list of writers and artists who want to participate in this?


----------



## JERITROLL (Mar 16, 2011)

Crackers said:


> Was thinking if we did go with the 5-page short it would be a good idea to, as Twi said, see how well the authors mesh together. That, and I also think it's pretty neat to go through a doujinshi where nothing is said, but everything is explained through the artwork. Also gives the artists a good chance to just kind of "go with the flow" of each other. They can just receive a basic outline of a plot, and they can work off of each other to make it come together, you know?
> 
> *We have some really good artists, so I'm not worried about it seeming muddled or anything like that.*



Call me the skeptical one, but that's what worries me the most (No offense meant at all, I do mean this as a complement), they all are really good at their styles, but everyone is going to have to come together to a more blended style. It's something that will DEFINITELY take some time, but as said, that's why the 5-page short is the best option


----------



## Nawheetos (Mar 16, 2011)

TwilightLink20xx said:


> Call me the skeptical one, but that's what worries me the most (No offense meant at all, I do mean this as a complement), they all are really good at their styles, but everyone is going to have to come together to a more blended style. It's something that will DEFINITELY take some time, but as said, that's why the 5-page short is the best option


My idea when talking about this originally was that we wouldn't worry too much about matching styles, we'd just let everyone enjoy themselves with it.  If later on it develops into something more of a collective style, then that's fine, but I was going to just enjoy all the different contributors


----------



## Eki (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, this shit is almost a year old now


----------



## Nawheetos (Mar 17, 2011)

Eki said:


> Damn, this shit is almost a year old now


I did say there was no rush 

But we'll keep it going  even if I have to turn slave driver
Would like some more input about this possible plot


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 17, 2011)

So... Whose turn is it to do something again?


----------



## Nawheetos (Mar 17, 2011)

We're still figuring out the plot.  Give input


----------



## JERITROLL (Mar 17, 2011)

Nawheetos said:


> My idea when talking about this originally was that we wouldn't worry too much about matching styles, we'd just let everyone enjoy themselves with it.  If later on it develops into something more of a collective style, then that's fine, but I was going to just enjoy all the different contributors




See, that could be a major problem for continuity's sake. Even if everyone does one page, it still ends up looking odd. Take a project like Halo: Legends for example. It works because it's individual stories, but if it jumps mid-story, instead you get something of a mess. Here's an example:


*Spoiler*: _Pics inside_ 












Granted, I'm using a science-fiction anthology as an example, but as you can see, if there is no universal style when doing a story page by page, instead of having something that flows, you have something that feels disconnected and misguided. 

Just my two cents on that matter, take them for what they're worth, it's simply my opinion, and often times I'm utterly wrong.


----------



## Nawheetos (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, but we're meant to be having fun, not creating a franchise  I'm just saying, when starting off, I don't think it's something we should be worrying about.  It'll be fun to see everyone's different takes/styles - plus there will be up to 3 people working on one pic, with a sketcher, lineartist and colourer.  Once we've had a go and seen how it works out, THEN we can start to think, if we want to do more, about how we can create something more uniform.  

That's what I think, anyway


----------



## JERITROLL (Mar 17, 2011)

Eh, I just think that collabs need a bit of uniformity in general, but oh well, we'll see what the others think. Anyhow, I just realized that I'll have enough dead time next week where I can do panel outlines. So let's try to get a set plot on the road, shall we?


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Mar 18, 2011)

It's a five-page short that we're (you're) planning on now, right? I think that sounds like a good opportunity to just see what works.

Heck, that happens in professional comics - sometimes as a style choice (which can look really good) and sometimes just accidentally because they need a fill-in penciller (which can have mixed results). So I don't see a problem with doing it as a first effort.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 19, 2011)

How about we just base the five page short on the first section of "Breaking Up Isn't that Hard to Do?" Specifically this part:



> "Sakura-chan?"
> 
> Haruno Sakura craned her head to stare up at the young man addressing her. Eyes a little wide and long strands of soba noodles hanging from her mouth, Sakura took in the slouched, pensive stance of her blonde teammate.
> 
> ...



Its fairly short, and has a pretty interesting hook at the end. Since this five page short is meant to be a practice run for a longer story - which we had originally decided was going to be based on this fanfiction - it will be easier to segue into it after the short is done. Just as well, we will see how well the styles mesh into a larger storyline. Furthermore, we won't have to figure out the plot and dialogue. We just have to figure out how to divy up the dialogue and pacing per page.


----------



## Nawheetos (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh, did you decide on that?  Well I'm not a particular fan of that fic but if everyone else wants to then that's cool, although I think it might be better to leave it as one project rather than doing part and then doing it over again...


----------



## JERITROLL (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm not really interested in adapting the full fic, but I would be down with practicing with it. I'll jot this down and try to get a rough (and I mean ROUGH) panel flow for it, better to start with something and see if it can even work than to just jump into the concept full force and find that all we're doing is talking heads. What works in the written word doesn't always translate to visuals in an interesting way.


----------



## Nawheetos (Mar 19, 2011)

I wouldn't say that fic is a particularly visual piece. It's mostly dialogue and thoughts, not a lot of visual gags or scenery or anything.  And if we're doing a narusaku piece, I'd rather do something with at least a hint of cuteness or resolution, so that one scene wouldn't really work for me.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 19, 2011)

TwilightLink20xx said:


> I'm not really interested in adapting the full fic, but I would be down with practicing with it. I'll jot this down and try to get a rough (and I mean ROUGH) panel flow for it, better to start with something and see if it can even work than to just jump into the concept full force and find that all we're doing is talking heads. What works in the written word doesn't always translate to visuals in an interesting way.



If nothing else, its a good starting point for a practice run. With that portion we can skip straight to panel flow and such without having to haggle over plot and dialogue. Getting something on paper would be a step forward over simply posting different ideas again and again in this thread.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Mar 19, 2011)

Nawheetos said:


> I wouldn't say that fic is a particularly visual piece. It's mostly dialogue and thoughts, not a lot of visual gags or scenery or anything.  And if we're doing a narusaku piece, I'd rather do something with at least a hint of cuteness or resolution, so that one scene wouldn't really work for me.



Perhaps  then?

It's also dialog heavy, but the recap of the various failed proposals should let artists get creative.

I'm just trying to remember one-shots for this for obvious reasons, but if there are a    to look at.


----------



## HolyDemon (Mar 19, 2011)

Nick Soapdish said:


> Perhaps  then?
> 
> It's also dialog heavy, but the recap of the various failed proposals should let artists get creative.
> 
> I'm just trying to remember one-shots for this for obvious reasons, but if there are a    to look at.



How about those one shots of ? They are classic and must reads for *any* NaruSaku enthusiasts. And, if any of you people here haven't read his works, go read, every single one of them 

Scandalous proposal is terrific too, you guys could draw the continuous failed attempt of Naruto... I'd absolutely love to see his face when Sakura swallowed her engagment drink, and whenever she goes to toilet


----------



## blazikengirl (Mar 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see this!!


----------



## JERITROLL (Apr 1, 2011)

Alright, so have we decided on what we're going to go with for our first test drive?


----------

